# Panasonic Plama No signal and sound



## davidp71 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi, I have a Panasonic TH-42PWD8 (42" plasma tv model yr 2005). I lost signal while watching TV yesterday. Now I get a "No Signal" response on my TV screen when turning on my DVR/cable box (Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8300HD) or XBox 360. And there is no sound. I replaced the Monster cable between the receiver (Harmon Kardon) and the TV but same result. The DVR and XBox 360 seem to be working so maybe it has something to do with the receiver or TV. I'm not tech savvy, so any help is much appreciated. Thanks, David


----------



## traysee (Mar 28, 2011)

Any luck with your TV problem? I am asking because the sound just quit on mine tonight.


----------

